# Which is better?



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

Is a 36" twin tube T12 or a 36" twin tube T5 better for a planted tank?
I know the T5 is 21W and the T12 is 30W. I need to order one or the other and want to get the most for my money.
Thanks
Gene


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm a bit confused about the wattage you state for the T5s.

The T5s I know come in wattages of 24w (55cm/21"), 39w (85cm/33"), 54w (115cm/45") and 80w (145cm/57")...

The closest to the one you mention is the 33" T5 which is 39w...


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is what I am looking at.http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...6/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight36
It says 21W in the description. Maybe Big Al is wrong?
Gene


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Strange... and they state 28w for the 48"...

Maybe someone that has used these units could comment?

Or maybe they are NO (normal output) T5s... but why in the world would they use NO T5s in a unit made for aquariums??  

If that's the case I'd strongly recommend finding a unit with the higher wattage T5s... they are much more efficient and effective than T12s.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Those are Normal Output (NO)T5 bulbs, the wattage is 1/2 of what the High Output (HO) bulbs are.

The coralife fixtures are only normal output, but they are plenty of light, especially when used in conjunction with another, or with a PC fixture.
And what they lack in wattage, they more then make up for in the color temps of the bulbs, Coralife sure nailed this fixture in that respect.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Tsquare, that is the light I told you about.

That is the right one, and you will love it.
The bulbs are 21 watts each, so that fixture will add 42 total watts to add to your Satellite fixture.

Now what you didn't tell me was what wattage set up of Satellite you got.

Is is a single 65, or double 65 or a single 96 or double 96?

Anyway if you got the double fixtures, then you might not need to add this one, but could if want and like it.

For the price you paid for your satellite, I am guessing a single 65 or 96 watt, that being the case, then get this one to add and you will be more then happy.

FYI, the Janurary(i think, maybe feb or dec) tank of the month by Roy Deki, these lights are all he has on that tank. It is a 20 long and he has two of the coralife 30 duals.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

The Satelite I ordered is the single 96W with the bulb you recomended. I have 2 single T12 30W 36" strip lights and will try one of those with the Satelite. I also bought a Filstar cannister filter and the wife is getting on my case. Something about how many lights do I need. I was thinking about the $120 trips to the beauty shop but discreetly kept my mouth shut.
Gene


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Tsquare said:


> I was thinking about the $120 trips to the beauty shop but discreetly kept my mouth shut.
> Gene


that was smart


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

goalcreas said:


> Those are Normal Output (NO)T5 bulbs, the wattage is 1/2 of what the High Output (HO) bulbs are.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for clearing that up. I'm still a bit surprised that they would make an aquarium lighting unit using NO T5s though. First time I've seen that. Or I just haven't been paying attention!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, the thing about the NO bulbs is that they just last so dang long and run so cool. Also, I mainly use this as an addition light, for anything deeper then a 20 long, I wouldn't use these solely, but that is just me, some do. The color temps of these bulbs are by far the greatest for the price, because they are just so dang cheap. The thing that bugs me the most is that I can't get these for a 10 gallon, because 24" is the shortest fixture they make, otherwise these would be my first choice for 10 gallons, probably two of them.
The reason being however, at least why I think they don't make the 20" fixture is that the shortest standard size of T5 bulb is longer then 20".
I suppose you could and some probably do use the 24" on a 10 gallon, but unless I were to hang it, it would just bug me that it overhangs.

BTW for those who haven't used these, they come with two thin wire metal hangers, they pull out from each end, they are made for open top tanks, because you pull the hanger out so that it hangs over the edge, with a top it is a little tricker to use unless you place the fixture right on the glass. That being said, I have it on a closed top tank and have made it work just fine, but it is somewhat of a balancing act.
That light is worth it though.


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

I really like how thin/compact these fixtures are. My brother has the standard plastic hood and these fixtures fit right inside the place for the standard NO fixture.

I have one sitting on top of a glass fixture and could easily add a second without needing legs or anything.


----------

